# Hot Water Options



## Deleted member 84077 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi
My name is John and I'm soon to be converting a MWB 2013 Sprinter. I'm just wondering what my options are for a water heater maybe even a combi. I am probably going to have a small shower cubicle with a removable chem toilet and I'll also have a sink with running hot and cold water, hopefully.
Cheers


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 5, 2019)

Don't know about hot water mate, I don't got any in my bus unless I boil the kettle but welcome aboard anyway. Someone will no doubt have some advice for you shortly...


----------



## Deleted member 84077 (Nov 5, 2019)

Cheers yea  I've been looking at the Truma Combi but  nearly 15 ton ☹


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome, mostly people go for gas for heating and water but you can also use diesel, or a kettle. If you have a sprinter check under passenger headlight and see if you have a heater already in place for warming the engine. If so you could fit a calorifier like mine has but you would need to move each day to heat water.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 5, 2019)

A member on here has a simple solution, He heats water in a kettle for wasing up and for showering,puts kettle boiled water in a bucket with a submersible pump and shower hose which is in a shower/loo cubicle.Very easy and works well.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 5, 2019)

shower pods can be bought similer to these reimo used to sell. 
for the pump i have a weedkiller sprayer with shower attachment . works great . ideal for smaller vans etc . 
in my truck /trailer i use gas instantaneous water heater and a proper shower cubicle. 
on the  old vw t2,s use the weedkiller shower behind the van with the back hatch up. and a waterproof curtain press studed to the hatch. 
worked for us for years .


----------



## Deleted member 84077 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions folks  I am looking for more of a permanent shower cubicle type set up really


----------



## daygoboy (Nov 5, 2019)

The simple solution is the Truma 10L gas/mains electric boiler £425? 2 heat settings,
with a Shurflo 12v pump.
If you look at Streetsleepers Thread on the Motorhomers site "LPG Tankless Water Heaters."
He's sourced and about to fit an instantaneous wall mounted type only £60 or so. You have to be
a bit cautious about using these in a van probably wouldn't want kids using them.
Whatever you decide on don't be tempted by a Propex Malaga boiler!


----------



## Deleted member 84077 (Nov 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> The simple solution is the Truma 10L gas/mains electric boiler £425? 2 heat settings,
> with a Shurflo 12v pump.
> If you look at Streetsleepers Thread on the Motorhomers site "LPG Tankless Water Heaters."
> He's sourced and about to fit an instantaneous wall mounted type only £60 or so. You have to be
> ...


These sound like pretty interesting options for me and I'll deffo be having a look. Does the Truma 10L thing do heating aswell?


----------



## daygoboy (Nov 5, 2019)

JohnnysJAX said:


> These sound like pretty interesting options for me and I'll deffo be having a look. Does the Truma 10L thing do heating aswell?



No it doesn't, nice if it did for £425! But going for separate systems you have a lot of
options on the space heating side of things, eg diesel Eberspacher or cheap Chinese copy,
Whale/Propex gas fan, Truma gas fan and//or convection, take your pick! Plenty s/hand on
eBay of course.


----------



## Deleted member 84077 (Nov 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> No it doesn't, nice if it did for £425! But going for separate systems you have a lot of
> options on the space heating side of things, eg diesel Eberspacher or cheap Chinese copy,
> Whale/Propex gas fan, Truma gas fan and//or convection, take your pick! Plenty s/hand on
> eBay of course.


Cheers


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 5, 2019)

If your planning on doing a lot of wild camping consider gas as your power source as diesel heaters can be very electric power hungary.


----------



## colinm (Nov 5, 2019)

We have a Truma Combi4, great for heating and showers, but we never leave it running for hot water alone from the taps, it burns through the gas to keep the water hot, when running the heating there will be some heating of water, aside from that we will boil a kettle.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 7, 2019)

colinmd said:


> We have a Truma Combi4, great for heating and showers, but we never leave it running for hot water alone from the taps, it burns through the gas to keep the water hot, when running the heating there will be some heating of water, aside from that we will boil a kettle.


Yep works for me too.  the heater is easy on the leccy and gas + 240 v  ,it is a big lump with a big price   .   Adavantige of a diesel  heater is you won't run out  ,or run on red  from a separate tank .


----------



## The laird (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 15, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> The simple solution is the Truma 10L gas/mains electric boiler £425? 2 heat settings,
> with a Shurflo 12v pump.
> If you look at Streetsleepers Thread on the Motorhomers site "LPG Tankless Water Heaters."
> He's sourced and about to fit an instantaneous wall mounted type only £60 or so. You have to be
> ...


curious as to what problems you have had with the Propex Malaga, I've fitted a few in the past and had no trouble with them except on one where a water joint hadn't been tightened enough in the factory mind you the silly tiny nipple to attach a pipe to to drain down is a joke.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 16, 2019)

12v electric hand wash,you can also fill with kettle if not wanting to wast battery.


----------



## Markd (Nov 18, 2019)

Diesel space heater definitely worth considering and the instantaneous water heaters are very good value .
Should be able to get both for under £250.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 18, 2019)

just for info.... i have just bought a replacement Truma  gas fire for the princely sum of  £550 ....  plus fitting costs...   taint cheap this vanning lark.........  i did consider a Truma  gas fire/hot water-fire system  but discounted it.  For  shower i do what some others do  -  in my bathroom i have a permanently fixed jerry can on the wall with a submersible pump.  I part fill it with cold water and then top up with  2 kettles of boiling water and i have a great shower


----------



## Markd (Nov 18, 2019)

If it ever goes I won't be replacing the 300w electric heating "belt" that goes round my Truma water heater jacket.
I reckon you can buy an awful lot of gas for £250 plus fitting


----------

